
Reddit is tearing itself apart - emilong
https://gizmodo.com/reddit-is-tearing-itself-apart-1789406294
======
orly_bookz
I thought /r/the_donald and /r/enoughtrumpspam were going to have a proxy war
in /r/the_meltdown but it just turned into a gloating ring for TD folks.

Then TD freaked out over /u/spez plus pizzagate getting shut down... man that
whole area is just a giant shit-show these days.

